#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-08
<Patricia> Bom dia
<BUGabundo> oias o/
<BUGabundo> Patricia: ola
<BUGabundo> ontem falei com uma amiga minha , q diz q se tivesse filhos, seriam como tu
<BUGabundo> LOL
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> quem erra sua amiga?
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> que vergonha
<Patricia> :(
<BUGabundo> vergonha?
<BUGabundo> nada disso
<BUGabundo> ela é de sao paulo
<Patricia> ^^
<BUGabundo> ta ca de ferias
<Patricia> mmm
<BUGabundo> e sente o mm pela grande maioria dos brasileiros q tu
<Patricia> como é o nome dela? eu conheço?
<BUGabundo> q sao tantos uns egocentricos
<BUGabundo> n, n conheces
<BUGabundo> n é ligada este mundo
<Patricia> mmm ^^
<Patricia> aiai, bem me deixou sem graça
<BUGabundo> :)
<Patricia> :(
<Patricia> ^^
<BUGabundo> ate logo
<Patricia> ate logo BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> http://i.imgur.com/9ciya.jpg find Wally
<Se7h> BUGabundo, muito boa
<BUGabundo> gotta love e-sata :D
<BUGabundo> sent 26.97G bytes  received 5.33M bytes  35.71M bytes/sec
<BUGabundo> total size is 26.95G  speedup is 1.00
<Patricia> oi BUGabundo :D
<Patricia> img legal :D
<Patricia> srssr
<BUGabundo> :D
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> BUGabundo  o que fez de bom hj?
<BUGabundo> nada
<BUGabundo> aborreci me
<BUGabundo> bem, na realidade comrpei o bilhete de comboio para o codebits
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> mmm
<Se7h> isso lembra-me q n vou pq o mail deles foi pro spam
<Patricia> ;O
<BUGabundo> Se7h: uiii
<Se7h> fica para a proxima
<joaopinto> os discos esta sao caros ?
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: ?
<joaopinto> oi
<joaopinto> esata
<BUGabundo> o disco e' sata
<BUGabundo> ta é numa caixa q tem e-sata
<BUGabundo> e sim , sao mais caras q as caixas usb
<BUGabundo> e mt menos variedade
<BUGabundo> 29-35€ para cima
<joaopinto> ah, nao sabia
<BUGabundo> mas vale a pena
<BUGabundo> so n ter q usar a porra do CPU para o usb queue
<joaopinto> mostra aí um hdpartm -tT disso
<joaopinto> hdparm
<BUGabundo> ja desliguei td :\
<BUGabundo> e isso ja n funka
<joaopinto> o meu PC novo tem esata, se calhar vou ter que investir numa caixa
<BUGabundo> o hdparm mudou no natty
<joaopinto> o hdparm ja nao funca ???
<BUGabundo> se usas mt discos externos, garanto te q justifica
<BUGabundo> funka, so q n com esses parametros
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-09
<Patricia> boa noite BUGabundo ate amanha
<Patricia> bjs
<BUGabundo> xaui
<BUGabundo> nite
<BUGabundo> vou ouvir a xuva bater na minha almofada
<Patricia> bom dia
<Patricia> oi BUGabundo bom dia :)
<BUGabundo> *
<Patricia> BUGabundo, acordou bem hoje?
<BUGabundo> mew
<BUGabundo> ve o meu blog, e percebes
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> a cada dia que passa mais vontade eu tenho de morar em portugal :(
<Patricia> estou aproveitando a net
<Patricia> e olhando suas fotos :P
<Patricia> BUGabundo, :D :D
<Patricia> http://p.bugabundo.net/tag/nature
<BUGabundo> :)
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> BUGabundo, tu que tira as fotos, ou tu leva um fotografo?
<BUGabundo> sou eu q tiro, claro
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> BUGabundo, suas fotos sao mmm legais pensei que erra um fotografo :P
<Patricia> uiuiui BUGabundo -->> http://p.bugabundo.net/sunburn-photos
<BUGabundo> eu? n tenhu jeitinho nenhum
<BUGabundo> tou a ver q tas com net de jeito :P
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Patricia> :P
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> lunch
<Patricia> ok
<Patricia> buga suas fotos sao incríveis, a primeira http://p.bugabundo.net/lunch-at-ponte-da-barca  o fogo nossa nossa :D
<Patricia> konqueror e sua utilidade
<Patricia> nunca gostei dele :S
<Patricia> sempre tirava
<Patricia> mas instalei o kde-full e o danadinho veio junto
<Patricia> entao
<Patricia> ele serve apenas para isso
<Patricia> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/0Patriciaimagem4.png
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> man:comando
<Patricia> srsr
<BUGabundo> nice
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> tenho que sair, banho almoçar e escola, esta chovendo fraco se engrossar ai eu nao vou para escola e volto para ca :D
<ags_> gostaria de saber como faço uma cṕia de segurança dos meus contatos no programa < contacts 0.5>
<Patricia> BUGabundo :D
<Patricia> sem aula
<Patricia> chuva
<Patricia> :D
 * Patricia estudando sobre histologia anatomia e morfologia --> Busy
<Venereo> alguem para me ajudar com os acentos?
<Venereo> tenho acentos na shell, nos editores é que nao
<Venereo> alpine, nano, sem acentos
<Venereo> tenho o ubuntu server
<Venereo> tive ah procura, cada um diz uma koisa
<joaopinto> Venereo, isso é estranho
<BUGabundo> mas n e' a 1ª vez q ouço falar nisso
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-10
<BUGabundo> ora xego a lx-oriente por volta das 16:30 se alguem kiser tomar um cafezinho
<BUGabundo> http://www.tbs.com/video/conan/
<victortyau> Patricia ola
<victortyau> obrigado
<Patricia> bom dia
<Patricia> Bom dia *Reacordando pior q antes :S
<Patricia> vou para escola ate depois bjos
<joaopinto> oi e xau
 * Patricia NAO TEM AULA :D TA TENDO CURSO NA ESCOLA E ESTAO USANDO AS SALAS OBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<victortyau> Patricia ola
<Patricia> victortyau, ola
<victortyau> como esta
<victortyau> voce
<victortyau> Eu não vejo você em amigodolinux
<Patricia> eu tive que sair de alguns canal
<Patricia> estava caindo por flood
<victortyau> flood
<victortyau> ??
<victortyau> inundacao
<Patricia> sim
<victortyau> você estava em muitos canais
<victortyau> voce me enviou parabens no orkut
<victortyau> obrigado
<victortyau> Patricia voce tem uma conta gmail
<Patricia> uhumm
<Patricia> patricia.canonical@gmail.com
<Patricia> meu primeiro email :P
<victortyau> canonical
<Patricia> eu so uso esse yutaka@nerdweb.com.br
<Patricia> :)
<victortyau> voce trabahlar para ubuntu
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> srsr
<victortyau> e tu nome
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> erra so um nick
<victortyau> ok
<victortyau> e-mail que você usa com freqüência
<Patricia> esse yutaka@nerdweb.com.br
<victortyau> voce chatea con ese
<Patricia> chatea
<Patricia> msn?
<victortyau> sim
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> :)
<victortyau> con cual comta
<Patricia> Windows Live ID yutaka@nerdweb.com.br
<victortyau> e adicioná-lo
<Patricia> qual é seu msn?
<Patricia> sua conta
<victortyau> gmail
<victortyau> or msn
<Patricia> msn
<victortyau> singlebible@hotmail.com
<victortyau> ok
<Patricia> to no windows :P
<Patricia> adicionei vc
<Patricia> volto ja vou ir para o linux
<Patricia> windows me cansa :S
<victortyau> voce usa windows
<victortyau> amigo me escrever
<victortyau> voce esta online
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> victortyau estava no windows photoshop
<victortyau> ok
<Patricia> d volta no meu lindo kde :D
<victortyau> voce pode escrivirme
<Patricia> vc me adicionou?
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> vc estava na minha lista de bloqueado
<Patricia> :O
<victortyau> ok
<Patricia> BUGabundo
<Patricia> https://launchpad.net/~arcana
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> BUGabundo, http://www.nerdweb.com.br/wiki
<Patricia> o que acha do template?
<Patricia> construindo :P
<BUGabundo> oh miuda calma
<BUGabundo> eu hoje ainda n parei
<Patricia> ;O
<BUGabundo> foram horas d comboio
<BUGabundo> andar a pe
<BUGabundo> mais metro, e mais comboio
<Patricia> nossa
<BUGabundo> so agora me sentei
<Patricia> :P
<BUGabundo> e agora vao ser 4 dias sem descanço no codebits
<Patricia> pega uma agua geladaaaaaaa
<Patricia> nossaaa :O
<Patricia> 4 dias nossaaaa
<Patricia> jantar volto jaja
<BUGabundo> Patricia: ta mt fixe
<BUGabundo> longgggggggggggg text no lp
<Patricia> BUGabundo, :D voltei :)
<BUGabundo> **
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> deprimente buga as pessoas
<BUGabundo> ?
<Patricia> nao conhecem os aplicativos e querem falar :(
<Patricia> nada nao buga
<Patricia> deixa para la
<Patricia> wiki :D
<victortyau> ola patricia
<Patricia> victortyau, ola :)
<victortyau> ola amiga
<Patricia> victortyau, ola amigo
<victortyau> ;)
<Patricia> victortyau, o que esta fazendo?
<victortyau> Patricia agora estou de programação para Android
<Patricia> victortyau deixa eu te ajudar com essa frase
<Patricia> agora estou de programação para Android
<Patricia> agora eu estou programando para Android
<victortyau> obrigado
<Patricia> :)
<victortyau> Patricia Eu estou usando o tradutor do Google
<Patricia> victortyau :P
<victortyau> voce entende
<Patricia> sim entendo sim
<Patricia> na tv escola esta legal vou assistir
<victortyau> Patricia voce e programadora
<rramalho> boa noite
<BUGabundo> oias rramalho
<rramalho> já não entrava no irc há uns largos dias :$
<rramalho> comé BUGabundo?
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-11
<lekegf> oi à todos =)
<lekegf> algum de vocês manda um link com o vídeo do "porco aranha" do filme Os Simpsons?
<victortyau> sim
<victortyau> www.google.com
<lekegf> ¬¬" não achei no google
<lekegf> eu sou do Brasil, mas quero escutar a versão em pt de Portugal
<lekegf> victortyau: manda um link com o trecho do you tube please
<lekegf> victortyau: aff, que galera mais bacana...
<Patricia> ...
<Patricia> o youtube de Portugal é o mesmo do brasil
<lekegf> Patricia: mas eu não consigo achar o vídeo com o homer cantando em pt de Portugal! Por favor me manda um link, os resultados retornados pelo youtube provavelmente não são os mesmos.
<Patricia> canal relacionado ao ubuntu
<lekegf> Patricia: ... custa só mandar um linkzinho? o_O
<Monarquista> ...
<lekegf> amrlima:
<lekegf> Monarquista: não estão querendo mandar o link, são mals
<Monarquista> lekegf, se eu não tenho net discada aqui lhe ajudaria man... Sorry... |:
<Monarquista> :|
<lekegf> Monarquista: o youtube devia ter uma opção de filtro por país
<Monarquista> lekegf, tive uma ideia man...
<Monarquista> vou lhe chamar pra o pvt!
<Monarquista> lekegf, pvt rapaz... :s
<lekegf> hum agora sei porque ninguém me respondeu... Os Simpsons, o filme, não tem uma versão dublada em português de Portugal, não é?
<lekegf> ??? tem ou não tem? respondam
<lekegf> lol, vlw por não ajudarem em nada, vocês foram muito úteis. flw
<Se7h> lolol
<Se7h> mais um cliente satisfeito
<Se7h> :>
<Trovic> lekegf, esse é um canal de suporte ao ubuntu
<Trovic> nao um canal de suporte aos fãns dos simpsons
<Se7h> awesome
<Se7h> isto merecia log
<Patricia> :P
<Se7h> muito bom este momento simpson
<Patricia> http://www.google.com.br/search?q=simpsons+portugal
<Patricia> http://portugalseries.net/?p=205
<Trovic> o cara nao sabe usar o google
<Se7h> preferiu consultar um canal de linux
<Patricia> :S
<Se7h> q faz muito mais sentido :>
<Trovic> uhsaushaushuashuahsua
<Patricia> ^^
<lekegf> o nosso idioma é o mesmo, mas aki o google só retorna pesque do Brasil
<lekegf> pesquisa*
<Patricia> kkkkkk
<Patricia> eu moto em mato grosso
<Patricia> *moro
<Alabarda> Patricia: serio?
<Alabarda> Patricia:  eu tb.
<Patricia> Alabarda uhum
<Patricia> cba
<lekegf> af o que vcs fazem aki então?
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> Alabarda, qual cidade?
<Alabarda> eu moro perto
<Alabarda> Barra do garças
<Alabarda> =p
<Se7h> ui, temos pakera
<Patricia> lekegf eu fujo de pessoas do brasil nao curto muito os palavrudos
<Alabarda> Patricia: idade?
<Patricia> Alabarda longe :S
<lekegf> Patricia: huahuahua
<Patricia> lekegf sabe como é a boa educação do brasil
<Patricia> aki = paz :D
<lekegf> Patricia: af e vc nem pra me ajudar então, eu já estava ficando com uma má impressão da galera de portigal
<lekegf> Portugal*
<Patricia> Alabarda, ¬¬ conhece juina?
<Patricia> moro pertin
<Alabarda> não
<Alabarda> =p
<Alabarda> Patricia:  estuda na ufmt?
<Patricia> lekegf, srrsrs
<Se7h> lekegf, ma impressao pq? pessoa de linux tem q conhecer simpson por acaso?
<Patricia> Alabarda, :( nao menor
<Alabarda> Patricia: menor?! auhau 15?
<Se7h> LOL
<Se7h> cuidado Alabarda
<lekegf> Se7h: não, pq simplesmente não ajudou
<Patricia> Alabarda menos 2 anos
<Patricia> :s
<Patricia> :(
<Alabarda> lies
<Alabarda> !
<Alabarda> ic
<Se7h> Alabarda, ja da cadeia
<Alabarda> da
<Alabarda> =p
<Patricia> uh?
<Alabarda> auhauha
<Se7h> Patricia, cuidado com esse Alabarda
<Patricia> deixa isso para canal brasileiros
<lekegf> lol se you later ¬¬"
<Patricia> aki nao por favor
<Alabarda> Se7h:  tuga safado!
<Alabarda> Patricia: deixa o q?
<Patricia> esses seus tipos de linguajar
<Se7h> Patricia, trabalha com flash?
<Alabarda> tipo qual?
 * Se7h refrescando memoria
<Alabarda> Patricia: vc n tem 13 anos.
<Se7h> tem sim Alabarda
<Alabarda> meninas de 13 anos n usam linux =o
<Alabarda> pelo menos na minha epoca era assim
<Alabarda> =p
<Alabarda> se bem q com 10 anos eu ia dormir às 6 da manhã brincando no openbsd
<Alabarda> =p
<Se7h> agora ate com 5 anos ja sabe programar, os tempos sao outros
<Alabarda> hahaha
<Alabarda> então
<Alabarda> Se7h: a patricia mora no lugar mais quente do País
<Patricia> sim :S
<Alabarda> aqui faz 41 graus na epoca mais quente
<Alabarda> la faz 46
<Patricia> Alabarda, trabalha com oque?
<Alabarda> Patricia: estudante da ufmt , ciência da computação..
<Alabarda> mas
<Alabarda> programo por ai
<Patricia> Alabarda mmm
<Patricia> achei que trabalhava na az
<Patricia> :S
<Se7h> o Alabarda é meu padawan
<Alabarda> ;D
<Alabarda> freela
<Alabarda> atualmente sou funcionario do Se7h
<Alabarda> ahahaha
<Alabarda> Az?
<Patricia> srsrrs
<Alabarda> =o
<Patricia> Alabarda nao conhece? :O
<Alabarda> num intindi
<Alabarda> n
<Alabarda> explain
<Alabarda> ur self
<Patricia> Alabarda AZ informatica
<Alabarda> n sei q isso
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> eles trabalham pro correio etc
<Patricia> deixa para la :s
<Alabarda> =p
<Alabarda> bom, o brasil e grande
<Alabarda> empresas de informatica hj em dia ta alcançando o numero de igrejas
<Alabarda> =)
<Patricia> k
<Alabarda> Se7h:  o Brasil tem 2 igrejas por habitante
<Se7h> pqp
<Se7h> serio?
<Alabarda> Patricia:  vc trabalha com o  q?
<Alabarda> Se7h:  serio mas acho q errei nas contas, talvez seja 3
<Patricia> com nada :s
<Alabarda> =p
<Alabarda> Patricia:  vasp?
<Se7h> 3 por habitante? é louco?
<Patricia> Alabarda >> https://launchpad.net/~arcana
<Se7h> quantos habiantes tem o brasil ?
<Alabarda> Se7h: proximo de 200 milhoes
<Patricia> Alabarda, nao
<Se7h> e tem 600milhoes de igrejas?
<Alabarda> talvez mais
<Alabarda> =)
<Alabarda> ahaha
<Se7h> AH sim yutaka
<Se7h> bem me parecia
<Se7h> menina do flash
<Se7h> correcto?
<Alabarda> Se7h: marco
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> :D
<Se7h> :)
<Se7h> Alabarda, eu
<Alabarda> o vencedor brasileiro de competição de blender estuda na minha turma
<Alabarda> auhaua
<Se7h> boa
<Alabarda> tava marcando com ele at eo final do curso desenvolver umas coisas loucas
<Alabarda> =)
<Alabarda> o cara e pro..
<Se7h> qq ia fazer com ele?
<Alabarda> talvez um jogo
<Se7h> apoio moral?
<Se7h> ah ok
<Alabarda> dar
<Alabarda>  These are the translations that Patricia Rodrigues last worked on:
<Alabarda> 20 hours ago 	KDE OpenObject Client 5.0 series
<Alabarda> 2010-10-12 	“nagios-plugins” source package in Intrepid
<Alabarda> rapaz
<Alabarda> Patricia:  vc é dessep laneta?
<Alabarda> =p
<Alabarda> Patricia:  um colega meu se  te conhecer vai virar seu fã
<Se7h> lol
<Alabarda> Patricia: ele é da equipe do pquilinux
<Alabarda> ahaha
<Alabarda> Patricia:  ele vai achar vc um fenômeno ou algo assim
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> ja me acostumei com a fama
<Patricia> :P
<Alabarda> LOL.
<Se7h> LOL
<Se7h> sisi :>
<Alabarda> =p
<Alabarda> se eu fosse ajudar em algum projeto
<Alabarda> seria openbsd
<Alabarda> mas isso so depois q eu terminar a facul
<Patricia> srsrrs
<Alabarda> Patricia:  meus professores dormem pensando em como fazer um aluno tirar 0
<Alabarda> =)
<Alabarda> Patricia:  tem um la q se vc tirar 10 ele te tira 9 pontos pela audácia
<Patricia> eu sei
<Patricia> disso
<Patricia> ja vi falar muito
<Patricia> tenho muitos amigos no mt :D
<Patricia> parentes
<Patricia> :~
<Alabarda> frases do professro " quer formar , vai pra cathedral ( faculdade privada daqui ) "
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> vou traduzir um componente do joomla
<Patricia> bye bye
<Alabarda> cya later
<Alabarda> Patricia:
<Alabarda> Patricia:  perai
<Alabarda> Patricia: da conta de traduzir algo do cuiabano pro português?
<Alabarda> ahahaha
<Patricia> naoooooooooooooooooooooo
<Alabarda> eu sei o idioma ai é outro :)
<Patricia> peche com machiche
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> coisa assim
<Patricia> :s
<Alabarda> LOL
<Alabarda> é tenso
<Alabarda> minhas amigas aqui da engenharia de alimentos
<Alabarda> todas de cuiaba
<Alabarda> elas ficam falando uns trens estranhos
<Alabarda> \o/
<Patricia> srsrsrsr
<Alabarda> pechão grande que come chente
<Patricia> é engraçado a tia bete ela mora em cuiaba eu nao entendo quase nada q ela fala
<Alabarda> AhauHUAhauHAU
<Patricia> ^^
<Alabarda> adogo!
<Patricia> srrssrsr
<Alabarda> um dia
<Patricia> aki o portugues é falado normal
<Alabarda> me peguei falando um pouco de cuiabano
<Alabarda> e me coloquei de castigo
<Patricia> tirando os cowboy
<Patricia> Alabarda, :P
<Alabarda> eu pensei assim " omg eu? falando cuiabano? para sr"
<Patricia> akkkakak
<Alabarda> ok , o joomla precisa de vc vai la !
<Alabarda> flwz
<Patricia> :)
<Se7h> e eu preciso q vc trabalhe tambem Alabarda
<Se7h> acabou o recreio
<Alabarda> Se7h: <(O_o)<
<Se7h> isso, va
<Se7h> vamos la
<Se7h> :p
<Alabarda> go there
<Alabarda> meu ingreis e ruim
<Patricia> Alabarda, Click to sort by this column.
<Alabarda> clique para sortear por essa coluna?
<Alabarda> =p
<Patricia> ssrsr
<Patricia> tradutor :P
<Alabarda> as coisas basicas eu sei
<Alabarda> pq eu jogava com gringos
<Se7h> sortear? omg
<Patricia> sortear classificar
<Alabarda> e eles so falavam putaria
<Se7h> sortear é no concurso
<Se7h> concurso q sorteia premio
<Alabarda> a
<Patricia> ^^
<Alabarda> Se7h: sr
<Se7h> clique para ordenar por essa coluna
<Se7h> sortear nao pa
<Alabarda> cheguei perto
<Alabarda> =p
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Se7h> the force is strong in this one
<Alabarda> Se7h:  mas eu sei q vc usou o google pra me corrigir
<Alabarda> =)
<Se7h> olha q se apostar perde
<Se7h> :p
<Se7h> vai bandido
<Alabarda> Se7h: n vou apostar
<Se7h> vamos trabalhar
<Alabarda> auhua
<Alabarda> eu to
<Se7h> ta nada
<Alabarda> esperando vc me enviar em json
<Alabarda> auha
<Se7h> lolol
<Se7h> Patricia, http://www.sencha.com/products/animator/
<Se7h> se ficar barra nisso Patricia, um dia te contrato
<Patricia> open Browser
<Patricia> Se7h, kakakakkaka
<Patricia> mmm
<Alabarda> www.miniclip.com
<Alabarda> se ficar boa te contrato pra fazer uns jogos assim
<Patricia> nao posso ter contrato
<Patricia> :)
<Alabarda> why not?
<Alabarda> because u r young?
<Patricia> pq nao posso, quando eu fizer 18 vou trabalhar em um lugar
<Patricia> joomla :d
<Alabarda> legal
<Alabarda> espero daqui 8 anos estar dando aula em alguma facul federal auhaa
<Alabarda> e doutorando
<Alabarda> =p
<Se7h> e eu dispenso
<Se7h> :p
<Alabarda> Se7h: wordpress na cabeça!
<Alabarda> Patricia: era pra vc
<Alabarda> ahah
<Patricia> gosto do joomla
<Alabarda> tb
<Patricia> wordpress é simples d mais
<Alabarda> mas wordpress e mais sexy
<Se7h> Alabarda, quer ver os 100 voarem?
<Alabarda> Se7h: :O
<Alabarda> Se7h: apelando darkvader?
<Se7h> deixa a menina em paz
<Se7h> vem trabalhar
<Alabarda> Se7h:  to googlando
<Se7h> dark > darth
<Se7h> googlando o q?
<Alabarda> vendo umas coisas do sqlite
<Se7h> ok, falamos disso em privado
<Alabarda> Se7h:  eu quero falar dark vader eu falo dark vader!
<Se7h> lolol
<Alabarda> Se7h: e algum crime?
<Alabarda> =p
<Se7h> ta bom juventude
<Alabarda> Se7h: mestre!
<Patricia> vou dormir a mae ja esta enchendo :(
<Patricia> boa noite a todos
<Se7h> intes
<Alabarda> flw
<Patricia> bom diaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 * G69 Boa tarde
<Patricia> boa tarde G69
<Patricia> BUGabundo, http://www.nerdweb.com.br/wiki/93-personalizar-pasta
<Patricia> ta indo :D
<Patricia> 11:42 tenho que ir, logo tenho que "estudar - nada presta la" :S fui tchau
<ujjain> hoi
<ujjain> what is dog in Portugese?
<Andre_Gondim> ujjain, cachorro
<ujjain> ah,
<ujjain> not cao?
<Andre_Gondim> ujjain, it's the same
<ujjain> ahhh
<ujjain> gracias (obrigado?)
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<joaopinto> cachorro means little dog
<joaopinto> cachorro = puppy
<ujjain> http://www.visilang.com/image_view.php?cid=3&lang=pt&runtime=1 < do you agree?
<ujjain> Question should be: cao or cachorro?
<joaopinto> cachorro, since it's a puppy
<ujjain> ahh, great :)
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-12
<ProUbuntu> Olá
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-13
<licensed> ou
<Patricia> bom dia
<Patricia> BUGabundo, ocupado?
<YoBoY> http://tropicaline.wordpress.com/2010/11/10/por-que-usar-software-livre/ << até se fala dos nossos eventos no Brasil :D
<YoBoY> olá
<ProUbuntu> olá
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-14
<victortyau> ola patricia
<victortyau> como voce esta
<victortyau> amiga
<Patricia> victortyau ola
<Patricia> eu estou bem
<victortyau> que bem
<victortyau> amiga
<victortyau> boas noite patricia
<Patricia> victortyau boa noite
<victortyau> ok
<victortyau> DEUS te abencoe
<Patricia> ^^
<victortyau> obrigado
<victortyau> ola ubuntulo1
<victortyau> como voce esta
<Patricia> bom dia
<kintoandar> bom dia
<Yutaka> bom dia :)
<victortyau> ola yutaka
<victortyau> bom dia
<Yutaka> ola victortyau
<victortyau> DEUS te abencoe
<victortyau> como voce esta
<Yutaka> ^^  quase bem, apenas com dor de garganta
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> consegui :D
<Patricia> ~IRC-ajuda@unaffiliated/yutaka/bot/eltanin agora ~IRC-ajuda@unaffiliated/yutaka/bot/irc-ajuda :D
<victortyau> que e eso
<Patricia> a cloak do meu bot :)
<victortyau> ok
<Patricia> victortyau, ele fala portugues :)
<victortyau> eu entendo
<Patricia>  /query irc-ajuda
<Patricia> digita a msg IRC-ajuda ola
<victortyau> nao bem
<victortyau> irc-ajuda ola
<victortyau> sim
<victortyau> como
<Patricia> ele nao esta aki :)
<victortyau> esto bem
<Patricia> olha no seu pvt
<victortyau> pvt
<victortyau> ??
<Patricia> pvt = pri va te
<Patricia> private
<victortyau> ok
<Patricia> vou tomar cafe
<Patricia> volto logo
<victortyau> ok
<Patricia> voltei :D
<victortyau> ola patricia
<victortyau> como voce esta
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-08
<Alchimista> alguem aqui usa o msn?
<Alchimista> *emessene
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-11
<rramalho> boas :)
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-13
<orp> alguem sabe de algum projecto NAS baseado em ubuntu ?
<orp> tava a precizar de um hehehehe
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<deveras> hey guys
<deveras> bug tracker no ubuntu
<deveras> sugestoes?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-05
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Danato> tem alguem aqui?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ct2ert> Boa noite, preciso de ajuda a fazer com que o som de saida do chrome seja ligado a um microfone (tipo virtual cabre em windows)
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> aqui o canal e quase paralizado
<astroo-> #ubuntu-br
<ct2ert> obrigado
<ct2ert> :P
<astroo-> nao gozes porque se continua assim e nao sabes ingles daqui a 1 ano tens ajuda no irc com sorte e nao existe alternativas
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> alguem ai poderia me ajudar com meu ubuntu 14.10
<sagat> não consigo fazer update
<sagat> upgrade
<sagat> instalar pacotes nem pelo synaptic
<sagat> oque será que pode ser
<sagat> acho que sem chance tb
<tita> oi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sagat_> bom dia
<sagat_> alguem ai poderia me dizer se quando o o firewall está ativado (ufw) sem quee u tenha criado regras ele faz algum efeito  ou ele sem regras não tem validade alguma ??
<lusitan> sudo iptables -L
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
